# Some advice re 1st FET needed !!



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

We've just had our first ivf treatment & sadly got a BFN last Thursday (had 2 x Grade 1, 4 cell embies put back on day 2) 

We've got 4 x Grade 1, 4 cell snow babies & are looking to start FET July/August (gives us a few months off & time to save for the treatment !)

We've got an appt with consultant this Wednesday to discuss everything, but was wondering if there are any questions we should be asking, specifically related to our FET.

I've already had numerous blood tests (after 2 early mc's) & diagnosed with couple blood clotting disorders so was on baby aspirin and then 40mg clexane from EC.  I've already got diagnosed bicornuate uterus, endo etc and have had lots of ops for these - so I know we probably won't need more investigations (although I am going to ask whether I should have another hysteroscopy and possible laparoscopy but I would think ok as had both in last 2 years !!)

I am aware that my problems are largely to do with implantation and we were wondering about trying to take 2 frosties to blastocyst (we have 2 straws of 2).  Does anyone have any advice on this as DPs been "researching" and apparently Grade 1 embies stand a good chance of progressing to blasto but does anyone have experience of this with frosties 

Also, what are peoples opinions regards medicated v unmedicated FET   (I have cycles of 30/31 days but always ovulate on cd14/15 - have long luteal phase).

Just wondered if anyone has any advice as to specific questions we should be asking 

Any advice appreciated 

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Anyone *


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi hunni

Sorry to hear of your BFN   It is sooo hard & sounds like you have already been through alot  .

I'm not sure I can be of much use in answering your questions. I always have medicated FET as don't ovulate so don't really know about medicated vs natural. Also, I am currently on FET cycle & considering Blast so would be really interested to hear what they advise you to do with your frosties.

One thing though that is worth mentioning though. When I had my last fresh ICSI cycle last year I also had 2 grade 1 four cell embies replaced & I got a BFN  . I know that I don't have any implantation problems or complications beyond not ovulating & DH variable sperm quality (as I have DD) so I guess it was down to sheer bad luck. I can imagine that you were gutted when your grade 1 embies didn't stick - I know I was. You might now be thinking that that was your best chance & now you may be wondering what your chances are with anything less than grade 1s. You might also be wondering why exactly they didn't implant & worrying that this confirms implantation problems even with the asprin. But you know, its most likely that you were just unlucky that time hun & have no reason to think your frosties won't stick in future. I've read loads of positive success stories in this area including twins from grade 2 frosties & below   The fact that you have been pregnant before shows that implantation can happen for you, & if they can give you meds to reduce chance of miscarriage - you surely have a good chance    . 

Good luck - feel free to message me any time if you want to chat - I'm always on as currently on tx & DH in Germany so at a loose end in the evenings!!

Sarah69


----------



## Gussy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Natasha,

I am so sorry to read that you had a BFN, it must have been hugely upsetting with such good embies - the same thing happened to me last year.  Our first treatment worked initially with lesser quality embies so I was so sure it would work the next time with even better ones.

I am just on my 2ww following an unmedicated FET.  I was diagnosed with immune issues that prevent sucessful implantation so although I didn't down regulate or take oestrogen I am now taking the full wack of immune treatment from aspirin to heparin to dexamethasone and have had one dose of IVIG.

I have PCOS but do normally ovulate reasonably regularly.  I was advised to have non medicated cycle as they now believe that meds cause flares in immune issues so thought it was best to try without the full compliment of medication.  Typically on this cycle I didn't ovulate until day 36 so assumed initially everything would be cancelled but we went ahead - I had a good womb lining and good progesterone as it happened - albeit is was just slow starting.

I don't think some clinics like to go with unmedicated as it takes more monitoring, hopefully your clinic will be open to both suggestions.

Your frosties sound great.  I think at my clinic they would push them to blastocysts but I guess you would need to speak to the embryologist to get their opinion on it.

I really hope you get the answers you are looking for at your appointment tomorrow and wish you all the very best for your next treatment.

Gussy
xxx


----------



## jags (Feb 15, 2006)

I think generally that they are better in, than out! Lab conditions are never as good as the real thing.

If you have 2 x 2 embryo's waiting it's probably better to have two attempts, without growing any further to Blastocyst stage. Not all good grade embryo's will make it to the blastocyst stage, so you may end up being more disappointed with them both failing and not being given the opportunity of transfer.

It might be worth looking at the statistics and calculating the best odds! Eg - what percentage go from embryo to blastocyst in the lab after freezing. Does anyone actually grow them further after being frozen anyway?. Also, ask your consultant what they think is best.

P.S. I had a natural cycle, 2 blastocyst frosty transfer that failed.

Good luck

Jags


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for your replies 

Well, we had our follow up appt with consultant yesterday.

We were looking to start FET in July/August but it now turns out that DP has loads of training courses he has to go away for (he'd already cancelled as were originally during our treatment)...anyway, we've booked in starting August - I should be on cd1 approx 9 August.  

After chatting with consultant we've agreed there's no point trying to take frosties to blastocyst as he said they were excellent quality & wouldn't want to risk losing them under lab conditions.  I'll be having unmedicated FET so frosties will be put back around cd16 of my cycle as I ovulate cd14/15.  I've also got to have a progesterone blood test in July, before we start, just to check everythings back to normal following the ivf...

He also wants me to go on Prednisone, as well as clexane & baby aspirin - I mentioned iVIG to him but he said it was v v v expensive and that prednisone, along with the other meds, works just as well...fingers crossed ! 

I did mention that perhaps he could glue the embies in using the same "dissolvable" glue they use for wounds/incisions but somehow I don't think its possible 

Until then we'll be ttc "au naturelle" again (well you never know !!) - its a bit difficult knowing where I am in my cycle at moment but think I'm coming up to about cd10...am getting lower back ache & ovaries are killing me so must be approaching ovulation although I thought it may get mucked up this cycle 

Good luck to everyone else...  
Take care
Natasha


----------

